# SE bikes



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone know of this company? I heard of them with their BMX stuff, never heard of Urban/Dirt jump Bikes...

https://sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=42

Saw this bike @ my LBS:










But way, did i say WAY Below the MSRP (500.00). I want to use it for practice dirt jumps (i suck).

Any good? is this bike fully build worth 500 bucks brand new?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks nice for 500 bucks, if your a beginner id say go for it.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

i had a Giant STP, but crashed and tore my meniscus, after that i got kinda scared of Dirt jumping and sold the it, but i have Been Downhilling like there is no tomorrow....
Now i'm wanting to Dirt Jump!

So for dirt jump and practice i think i'll get it, is 33LB heavy for a dirt jumper?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

That looks like a pretty good deal for 500 with the parts spec.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

33 pounds is a bit on the hefty side... but it'll be pretty easy to shed that weight. It's not terribly heavy considering the weight of other offerings in a similar price range. It's a well priced bike.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Well the Black Market Three57 Weighs 31.25 lbs (confirmed with a sales person) and costs 999.99 with somewhat the same spec....

i'll post pics when i pick up the SE bike!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Below $500 complete is a smoking deal, I'd get one if I could.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

yeaa thats a pretty sweet deal..if you got the money go for it...


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

dtufino said:


> Anyone know of this company? I heard of them with their BMX stuff, never heard of Urban/Dirt jump Bikes...
> 
> http://sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=42
> 
> ...


They are an old school reputable BMX company from back in the day. In modern times they are owned by Fuji, also a reputable brand. We carry some of their lower end BMX stuff at the Performance I work at, and for being low end BMX bikes they are solid quality with a very reasonable MSRP for the models that I've seen, and I am not aware of any that have come back for warranty over the 2 and a half years I've been working there.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dtufino said:


> Well the Black Market Three57 Weighs 31.25 lbs (confirmed with a sales person) and costs 999.99 with somewhat the same spec....
> 
> i'll post pics when i pick up the SE bike!


BlkMrkt is a different frame though... a much better one. Thus the price difference.

The SE is great for the money.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

They're the guys who made the legendary P.K. Ripper BMX bike eh? Very interesting...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

They're the guys who made the legendary P.K. Ripper BMX bike eh? Very interesting...


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

The bike and the man himself Perry Kramer


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys, i just placed the order with the LBD, came out to 525.00 including shipping costs.

not a bad deal huh, i'll post a few pics when i get it, i may wanna lighten her up just a bit, it's 33LB's. Glad i'm getting back into dirt jumping after almost destroying my knee.....

i'll take it easy and wear protection fro now on.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

omg the pk ripper. speaking of that beast at my buddys biek shop they have an old school built pk that is amazing. brings me back to my days of racing bmx. and i have to say se made some of the best stuff out there back in the day so i would have to say i find it hard they would stray far from that now. i had the se landign gear forks on a few of my race bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

500 bucks is killer


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

i can pick this one up for 400.00









# New Thread frame withPorter / Zink geometry and e.thirteen designed dropouts
# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 80mm travel fork
# Truvativ Ruktion 1.0 crankset with PC Bash Ring
# Singlespeed 16T cassette
# Hayes MX4 mechanical disc brakes
# Weight: 32.5 lbs
# MSRP $710.00

any suggestions?

Haro or SE.... Both have somewhat same spec, but Haro has a 1 inch shorter ChainStay! I gave the bike shop a deposit and told them to hold off on ordering me the SE, because i may want to order this Haro, loosk decent, but don't knwo anything about it. I save 100 bucks.... and all i want is to hit up a few dirt jumps, have fun and maybe go to wood ward with it... nothing major, suggestions?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Standing Gear*

Couldn't resist sharing this piece of old school stuff. I picked this fork up around 1984. Pegs weren't standard issue yet and lots of weird things were being tried, like this. Even with all the abuse I put it through it's still solid.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I would go with the SE
but thats just me.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd stay with the SE; Hyd. brakes, nearly the same weight, cranks look nicer (maybe just cosmetic?), decent wheelset..


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> Couldn't resist sharing this piece of old school stuff. I picked this fork up around 1984. Pegs weren't standard issue yet and lots of weird things were being tried, like this. Even with all the abuse I put it through it's still solid.


dude are those first or second gen landing gears? i cant remember if the first ones had the straight legs with the angled connectors or if there was a model before those with a straight across connector. either way those are awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shorter stays will make it better for street riding (duno if you're going to do a lot of that). But the steel frame is going to have a different feel... more compliant and smooth. Though I do think that the SE frame is probably a good chunk heavier.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

for some reason when it comes to a bike liek a dj bike i would say stick with chromo frames. even though i am no expert in mtb dj bikes. i just know from back inmy 20" dj days me and my buddies never had any luck with alum frames. they were nice and light but after abotu a year or so of good abuse they all seemed to develop problems. i snapped the head tubes off a few but have never broken any of my chromo bikes. i think the se is a brutal bike for the price. i mean i would put it in about the same ranks as the spesh p2 chromo minus front brakes and 9 speed cassette but still a decent build and good lookign frame for almost half the price.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bigEhit said:


> for some reason when it comes to a bike liek a dj bike i would say stick with chromo frames. even though i am no expert in mtb dj bikes. i just know from back inmy 20" dj days me and my buddies never had any luck with alum frames. they were nice and light but after abotu a year or so of good abuse they all seemed to develop problems. i snapped the head tubes off a few but have never broken any of my chromo bikes. i think the se is a brutal bike for the price. i mean i would put it in about the same ranks as the spesh p2 chromo minus front brakes and 9 speed cassette but still a decent build and good lookign frame for almost half the price.


Things are a little different now. The problem is also that most 20" Al frames are for racing. Though aluminum does have a fatigue life... and will eventually fail. That's not to say that cromo can't. And since this is to get him back into the game... I doubt he'll push it past the limits.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm really confused now....

SE is a great looking bike:









The Haro looks great too and i can pick it up for 100 bucks cheaper:









There is Also the Ruckus UF which i can get for the same price as the HARO:









And now i just saw The Mongoose Ritual Street which i can also get for the same price as the HARO and GT:









The kind of riding i will be doing with the bike is MINOR DJ'ing, nothing crazy, just some DJ'ing here in NYC, and the pump track! Any pro's Cons etc... the diffrence between the the only Aluminum frame there is the HARO, all others are steel!


----------



## eddyfiola (Oct 13, 2007)

man those pk rippers bring back fond memories of the past.
A friend of mine actually managed to snap one back in the 80's.
SE actually made a couple other bmx's didn't they? quadrangle or
something? awesome bikes. good old days of GT redline mongoose.....
and big hair!


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I still think your best bet is the SE.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> I'd stay with the SE; Hyd. brakes, nearly the same weight, cranks look nicer (maybe just cosmetic?), decent wheelset..


SE also appears to have a 20mm front axle, where the others don't. That alone is well worth the $100 difference.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Things are a little different now. The problem is also that most 20" Al frames are for racing. Though aluminum does have a fatigue life... and will eventually fail. That's not to say that cromo can't. And since this is to get him back into the game... I doubt he'll push it past the limits.


yea i see what you mean about getting him back in the game and about how most alum 20 were for racing but back when i was on them there were actually a hand full of companies trying to get alum bikes into the freestyle side of things. such bikes as the 2 hip pork which i had and was an awesome bike until i cracked one of the welds at the rear drop out.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

I am a duma$$

total brain fart..

C


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like i'll be getting the SE... will post pics when i have it!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MT Road said:


> Remember SE makes the Black Market Frames (when my shop ordered mine it came from SE Racing)
> 
> So I would say it is a solid buy..
> 
> C


BlkMrkt is actually made by S&M.

You guys seem to be looking at the component spec and not the frame/geometry itself.

As for the 20mm thru-axle comment, the nutted bolt-on axles on the other bikes is up to the task of DJing.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

i was really attracted to the Ruckus UF, but i wen ahead and ordered the SE bike, they are on back order from the manufacturer, so i'll give it a few days before i go ahead and get the Ruckus.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> BlkMrkt is actually made by S&M.
> 
> You guys seem to be looking at the component spec and not the frame/geometry itself.
> 
> As for the 20mm thru-axle comment, the nutted bolt-on axles on the other bikes is up to the task of DJing.


Yep you are correct totally screwed the pooch on that one.. that is what happens on a drive by posting..

C


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

What's makes a great Geo-metric bike for dirt jumping.

i ask only because the SE DJ Flyer that i want is on back order until Mid February, and i was thining about getting either the Mongoose or the GT....

here are the specs for each...

*Mongoose Ritual*:









One Size

HEAD TUBE ANGLE: 69°
SEAT ANGLE: 70°
HORIZ. TOP TUBE LENGTH: 23.2in (590.2mm)
SEAT TUBE LENGTH: 13.0in (330mm)
CHAINSTAY LENGTH: 16.1in (408.1mm)
STANDOVER HEIGHT: 25.6in (651.5mm)
HEAD TUBE LENGTH: 4.3in (108mm)
BOTTOM BRACKET HEIGHT: 12.7in (323mm)
FORK OFFSET: 1.8in (44.5mm)
WHEELBASE: 41.5in (1053.2mm)

or the *GT Ruckus UF*:









FRAME SIZE: U
HEAD TUBE ANGLE: 70°
SEAT ANGLE: 71°
HORIZ. TOP TUBE LENGTH: 599mm
SEAT TUBE LENGTH: 320mm
CHAINSTAY LENGTH: 402mm
STANDOVER HEIGHT: 618mm
HEAD TUBE LENGTH: 100mm
BOTTOM BRACKET HEIGHT: 303mm
WHEELBASE: 1047mm
FORK LENGTH: 450mm
RAKE: 45

I can get both bikes for the same exact price... but i need to know which would be better for Dirt jumping, i don;t think i can wait until Mid February for the SE, i wanna ride DJ's ASAP, or at least until it snows... :-0

thanks for all your help in advanced....


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

dtufino said:


> What's makes a great Geo-metric bike for dirt jumping.
> 
> i ask only because the SE DJ Flyer that i want is on back order until Mid February, and i was thining about getting either the Mongoose or the GT....
> 
> ...


I'm no one to ask about dirt jumping but at least for urban I would rather have the ruckus for it's steeper head angle and shorter seat stay.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

rst space..
hahaha


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i personally wouldn't go for the ruckus...my buddy has one and it's really heavy. i hate it. i'd wait for the se to get in, or just pony up the extra money for a p1 or something like that...btw the .357's are freakin awesome. i love riding them


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I doubt the Ruckus will be much heavier than the SE. I set up a buddy with a GT Ruckus UF24. It's a sweet ride. Granted we ride more street... The thing is so easy to manual and spin.

The choices you picked also have rather low BB heights (common complaint about the p1). The Ritual looks like a decent choice. The stays aren't that much longer than the GT... 6mm. If you really want, there's plenty of material there to remove and you can slam the rear wheel in even farther. I've got a buddy with a Ritual. He's got the thing built like a tank... the weight reflects it, but it's still surprisingly easy to ride. Though he says he prefers the feel of my Addict (probably because it's 10 pounds lighter). The slacker angles and very slightly longer stays might help the bike feel more stable hitting the jumps. The Kona jump bikes have ridiculous long stays, but they feel so at home on the big jumps.

None of these budget bikes are going to have outrageously light frames.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks again.... these are for sure budget bikes, but i would like the best bang for the buck, and i knwo the SE is the Best bang right now... looks like were getting snow here in nyc so i might as well wait now... 

i'll hold off for a few weeks...


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Dave!!! Do you really have to ask??? Shame on you.

http://www.sinisterbikes.com/dna_geometry.htm


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I doubt the Ruckus will be much heavier than the SE. I set up a buddy with a GT Ruckus UF24. It's a sweet ride. Granted we ride more street... The thing is so easy to manual and spin.
> 
> The choices you picked also have rather low BB heights (common complaint about the p1). The Ritual looks like a decent choice. The stays aren't that much longer than the GT... 6mm. If you really want, there's plenty of material there to remove and you can slam the rear wheel in even farther. I've got a buddy with a Ritual. He's got the thing built like a tank... the weight reflects it, but it's still surprisingly easy to ride. Though he says he prefers the feel of my Addict (probably because it's 10 pounds lighter). The slacker angles and very slightly longer stays might help the bike feel more stable hitting the jumps. The Kona jump bikes have ridiculous long stays, but they feel so at home on the big jumps.
> 
> None of these budget bikes are going to have outrageously light frames.


i don't know the comparison between the ruckus and the se...all i know is the ruckus is a freakin tank. i know the p1 has a low bb, but alot of the dj bike's i've owned have drawbacks. my scrap was long but was a pretty good dj bike. my p3 had a low bb, but i learned to turn with my foot higher. my chase had super short chainstays but sometimes i hit my foot on the front tire when turning. i haven't found much wrong with the .357 i ride around in my shop though. i actually would lean toward the ritual. it's pretty sweet and as far as the fork...i dont think it would break that quickly


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

be350ka said:


> Dave!!! Do you really have to ask??? Shame on you.
> 
> http://www.sinisterbikes.com/dna_geometry.htm


I know

But 750 for a frame alone is not in my budget right now.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

dtufino said:


> I know
> 
> But 750 for a frame alone is not in my budget right now.


I hear ya! I would love to build up a DJ bike too, but the R9 killed my bank account. Maybe next year.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> i don't know the comparison between the ruckus and the se...all i know is the ruckus is a freakin tank. i know the p1 has a low bb, but alot of the dj bike's i've owned have drawbacks. my scrap was long but was a pretty good dj bike. my p3 had a low bb, but i learned to turn with my foot higher. my chase had super short chainstays but sometimes i hit my foot on the front tire when turning. i haven't found much wrong with the .357 i ride around in my shop though. i actually would lean toward the ritual. it's pretty sweet and as far as the fork...i dont think it would break that quickly


Low BB isn't just about turning... The bike is essentially a lever. All the geo figures come into play.. TT length, CS length etc.

A low BB will suck the "pop" out of the bike. The benefit to a low BB is in slalom where you can get snappy starts. A low BB is desirable on a DH bike where you want a low center of gravity.

Sounded like you needed the longer Chase. Frames do come in different sizes... So do cranks.

What do you expect out of an inexpensive bike? They're all going to be heavy. The SE weighs in at 33 pounds or whatever. For a SS with a single disc that is a ton.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Low BB isn't just about turning... The bike is essentially a lever. All the geo figures come into play.. TT length, CS length etc.
> 
> A low BB will suck the "pop" out of the bike. The benefit to a low BB is in slalom where you can get snappy starts. A low BB is desirable on a DH bike where you want a low center of gravity.
> 
> ...


i know the what goes into the bike sizes...and i didn't want the larger chase, it felt great actually...and as far as the ruckus...i just wouldn't go for it. the spec list on the se is so much better. that duro d on the ruckus is probably the worst fork i've ever felt. even if the se is the same weight, i'd go with it


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The SE weighs in at 33 pounds or whatever. For a SS with a single disc that is a ton.


the BlackMarket 357 weighs 32Lb's and cost 1000.00, while the SE is 33LB's and costs 800.00 (MSRP) (i'm getting it below MSRP)

you are correct though, you cannot expect a bike to weigh 27lb's when you're only getting a budget bike.... I personally do not care about the weight, i'm more concerned about Geometry... i'll post the Se Geometry and we can compare the Ruckus and SE.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

GT Ruckus UF:

FRAME SIZE: U
HEAD TUBE ANGLE: 70°
SEAT ANGLE: 71°
HORIZ. TOP TUBE LENGTH: 599mm
SEAT TUBE LENGTH: 320mm
CHAINSTAY LENGTH: 402mm
STANDOVER HEIGHT: 618mm
HEAD TUBE LENGTH: 100mm
BOTTOM BRACKET HEIGHT: 303mm
WHEELBASE: 1047mm
FORK LENGTH: 450mm
RAKE: 45

SE DJ FLYER
Head tube angle
69"

Seat tube angle
73"

Top tube length
Short 22" / Long 23.5"

Chainstays
16"

Seat tube length
Short 13" / Long 14"

BB height
12.25"

Weight
33 lbs.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, but guess what, i got a call from the LBS, the SE, GT's and mongooses will not be available until Mid/Late February (at least the 2008 ones).

So i opted to shell out 125.00 (a total of 650.00)more for an 08 Specialized P1, should be here on Thursday!


----------

